# [SOLVED] Format daty po update glibc-2.6

## scyld

Cześć,

Po update'cie do glibc-2.6 zmienił mi się format daty na dość dziwny.

A konkretnie

```
$ date

Pt, 27 VII 2007, 11:07:37 CEST
```

Mam zatem pytanie jak wrócić do starej wersji, czyli:

pią lip 27 11:08:23 CEST 2007

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.Last edited by scyld on Fri Jul 27, 2007 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quosek

z tego co wiem skombinuj sobie (np z archiwum, a jak bedziesz mial problem, to jak wroce do domu to moge wyciagnac od siebie ten pliczek) z glibca 2.5 i zastap plik

```

/usr/share/i18n/locales/pl_PL

```

tu masz na to zgloszony blad:

http://www.nabble.com/-Bug-localedata-4789--New:-incorrect-abmon-in-polish-locales-t4072606.html

----------

## manwe_

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-571156.html

----------

## scyld

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-571156.html

 

Dzięki, pomogło.

----------

## szpil

Czy byłby ktoś tak dobry i wkleił plik pl_PL z glibc-2.5. Z góry dziękuję.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## manwe_

Mój mix - miesiące z 2.5, waluta z 2.6 [ 'zł' wygląda lepiej niż 'Zł' ] : http://up.wklej.org/download.php?id=0cb929eae7a499e50248a3a78f7acfc7 .

----------

## szpil

WIELKIE DZIĘKI

----------

